# 160GB Platte wird im Bios wie in Windows zuklein angezeigt!



## CornholioAC (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir heute eine HD von Samsung mit 160GB 7200 U/min und 8 mb cache gekauft. Das Bios zeigt mir allerdings nur 137,4 GB an und Windows XP sogar nur 128 GB. Habe ein MSI K7T266 Pro2 Board. 
Wie bekomme ich hin das die Platte in der richtigen Größe angezeigt wird?
mfg,
Roland


----------



## ArtWare (7. Januar 2004)

Genau das gleiche Problem hatten mein Kumpel und ich auch! Du musst ein BIOS update fahren damit der Rechner die volle größe der Platte erkennt! bei uns hat es einmanfrei geklappt! Wie man aller dings das BIOS update macht weiß ich leider nich da mein Freund das gemacht hat da müsstest du dich mal andrerweitig erkundigen!

mfg Patti!


----------



## CornholioAC (7. Januar 2004)

Alles klar dann werde ich das mal versuchen, herzlichen dank schonmal! Mal sehen wo ich was dazu finde...


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (7. Januar 2004)

BIOS-Updates von MSI sowei eine Beschreibung, wie Du es durchführen musst findest Du hier: http://www.msi-technology.de/support/index.php


Dunsti


----------



## CornholioAC (7. Januar 2004)

Herzlichen Dank, hat alles hervorragend geklappt, MSI Hat eine sehr detaillierte Beschreibung  zum Bios Flashen gehabt, hat ohne Probleme alles funktioniert! Jetzt wird die Platte richtig in Windows und im Bios angezeigt.


----------



## mawi (10. Januar 2004)

Geht auch mit einer anderen Methode.
Ich hatte auch mal das Problem mit einer 160 GB HD.
Damals konnte ich das Problem anders beheben.
OS Windows XP
RegEditor über Start / Ausführen mit regedit. Dann folgende Stelle suchen: 

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ System\ CurrentControlSet\ Services\ Atapi\ Parameters\* 
dann einen neuen DWORD Wert  mit dem Namen EnableBigLba (Groß und Kleinschreibweise beachten!)einfügen. Und dem weist du den Wert 1 zu.
Das hat bei mir geholfen die HD in voller Größe zu erkennen.


----------



## Robert Steichele (10. Januar 2004)

Das ist ein Fehler von WinXP, der auftreten kann, aber nicht zwingend muß. Wenn die Platte aber vom Bios schon falsch erkannt wird, bringt das auch nichts. Hab dasselbe Problem, bekomm aber kein aktuellers Bios mehr für mein Board. Muß bis zu einem neuen eben mit 128 GB leben.


----------

